# Mansion House Nude Glamour Shoot / London, UK



## allphoto (Mar 28, 2010)

We are organising this shoot, I fwd you the info below.
Check it out. Its gonna be fun

Announcing a new Meetup for London Glamour Photography Meetups!




What: Mansion House Glamour Shoot

When: Saturday, April 10, 2010 11:00 PM

Where:
Mansion House
NW6 6TL
London

Hello everyone!

We found an amazing location for the next meetup.
We will rent the whole mansion house which we will be able to use for the whole day.
The pictures you can see here:
Photos - London Glamour Photography Meetups (London, England) - Meetup.com

The Location is: NW6 6TL

It's Saturday this time so the plan is:

* 2 time slots => 3.5h each
* First 11.00am - 14.30pm, the following one 15.00 - 18:30

As usual we will have make up artist for the girls.

I'm booking 5 models this time..
The idea is to have 5 sets within the house with 5 girls. We will have 3 photographers per girl at a time. Each group will spend around 40 min with each model and then move to another location (and model). In this way you all will be able to shoot 5 models in 3,5h. I know that it's tight when it comes to timing but we will keep good track of time so everything goes smoothly. I guess this is opportunity for everybody to make most of the location and models.
I'll bring studio equipment for each of the 5 sets (probably no more than 1-2 flashes as it's a lot of equipment ;-)
We gonna have 5 triggers (one per group) and receivers, so you dont have to worry about it. However you are welcome to bring your own lighting as well. I intend to set up the lights for each set as the schedule is tight so there will be no so much time to rearrange it.
I guess that's it.
I'm gonna come back to u soon with the list of models. ... and Im gonna make sure there will be no misunderstandings (like during the first time slot at during the last meetup).


If you RSVP yes - please indicate which time slot you would like to attend.

Learn more here:
Mansion House Glamour Shoot - London Glamour Photography Meetups (London, England) - Meetup.com


----------

